# A new ETF tracking blockchain companies starts on NASDAQ on 17th Jan'18



## MrEarl (12 Jan 2018)

Hi,

I was quite excited when I saw this story initially, but subsequently thought ... wasn't there something here recently about not being able to buy US ETFs anymore ?


----------

